# hmm ps work on poster:)



## mentos_007 (Mar 25, 2005)

I was a bit bored at home. I posted it here because I don't want it to be judged by photo skills...


----------



## sakura (Apr 13, 2005)

hi mentos_007

i can't to see the pic...
can you post it again please?



:: sakura ::


----------

